# Updated thread on Children's DVDs/Videos/Streaming shows



## raydixon9 (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone have any good suggestions for dvds/videos/streaming shows for kids? It seems it has been a while since this was last bantered on this site. I'm familiar with the Answers in Genesis videos. Most of their offerings are better suited for older kids. Anyone care to chime in on the theology of Patch the Pirate or Bibleman? What about Phil Vischer's Buck Denver? We enjoyed a few episodes on netflix of Chi-Rho (spelling?) but didn't like the 2nd commandment violations. I should've just asked the same old question: What is a good alternative to Veggietales besides Fruityfables? Thanks.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you looking for explicitly biblical videos or programming in general?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 4, 2016)

We have watch some of the videos on pureflix.com, the torchlighters videos are decent. A lot of it is garbage. But, we have found some decent videos. You can try the first month free. Be discerning there is a lot of dispensational trash. However, everything seems to be "clean." I hope that in time there will be greater options.


----------



## raydixon9 (Jan 5, 2016)

KS_Presby said:


> Are you looking for explicitly biblical videos or programming in general?



Explicitly biblical videos


----------

